

Markets beyond Bitcoin, and off-chain transactions with minimal trust - kfreds
https://frab.fscons.org/en/fscons13/public/events/19
Video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VjzZPdQ_VV0<p>tl;dr:
The lecture description says most of it. The only thing that hasn&#x27;t been published before is how to do off-chain transactions with minimal trust.<p>Off-chain transactions with minimal trust:
Needed because some use cases (markets) require settlement in the sub-cent range. The solution we propose is to use a smart contract with the same outcomes as deterrence theory, aka mutual assured destruction. The contract is entirely isStandard.<p>Use cases discussed:
Bitmarket - A Bittorrent market
Anonymous Internet On Tap
... et cetera
======
kfreds
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjzZPdQ_VV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjzZPdQ_VV0)

tl;dr: The lecture description says most of it. The most interesting thing
that hasn't been published before is how to do off-chain transactions with
minimal trust. Starts ~17:45.

Off-chain transactions with minimal trust: Needed because some use cases
(markets) require settlement in the sub-cent range. The solution we propose is
to use a smart contract with the same outcomes as deterrence theory, aka
mutual assured destruction. The contract is entirely isStandard.

Use cases discussed: Bitmarket - A Bittorrent market, Anonymous Internet On
Tap, ... et cetera

